# Εγκαταστάσεις > Επίγεια & Δορυφορική Λήψη >  >  ΕΓΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ ΓΙΑ ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΑ ΚΑΝΑΛΙΑ DIGEA

## atevagge1983

Καλησπερα. Δεν πιανω καλα τα καναλια digea τα ελευθερα(ΚΩΣ....) και διαβασα για να τα πιασω μεσω δορυφορου.
Διαβασα λοιπον οτι θα ψαξω για τον Eutelsat.
1)Απο το site http://www.lyngsat.com βλεπω υπαρχουν πολυ eutelsat. Ποιον θα χτυπησω ? Αυτον που ειναι κοντα στον hotbird η καποιον αλλον. Σε ποιες μοιρες να ψαξω?

2) Κατι διαβασα οτι οι δεκτες θελουν μια κωδικοποιηση Biss . Τι ειναι αυτο?
Εχω εναν παλιο δεκτη 4ετιας τον protek 9600IP http://www.hellasdigital.gr/index.ph...product_id=509
θα βλεπω με αυτον?
Μου ειπε ενας φιλος για να δω θα πρεπει ο δεκτης μου να ειναι HD γιατι τα καναλια που εδωσε η digea ειναι ολα HD. ισχυει αυτο?

----------


## georgegr

Στις 3,1° μοίρες ανατολικά σε DVB-S2 δηλαδή HD.

----------


## angel_grig

Προτεινω για δεκτη τον Edision progressiv HD.*
*

----------


## atevagge1983

Aυτος ο edision θα ειναι ετοιμος ή θα θελει να ψαχνω κλειδια να τον περασω το εχει το e-shop.gr

Μπορω και με οποιονδηποτε HD δεκτη?

----------


## picdev

έτοιμος είναι αλλα δύσκολα θα πιάσεις το δορυφορο 

Στάλθηκε από το GT-S6312 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk 2

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> Aυτος ο edision θα ειναι ετοιμος ή θα θελει να ψαχνω κλειδια να τον περασω το εχει το e-shop.gr
> 
> Μπορω και με οποιονδηποτε HD δεκτη?



Αν τον πάρεις από το e-shop μάλλον δε θα έχει κλειδιά.
Να τον πάρεις από την τοπική αγορά και να του ζητήσεις να τον έχει έτοιμο.
Να του πεις όμως να έχει τα κλειδιά για τις νέες συχνότητες, τις οριζόντιες, γιατί οι άλλες θα κλείσουν μέσα στον επόμενο μήνα.

----------


## picdev

υπάρχει ενα σιτε που κατεβάσεις λογισμικό με τα κανάλια περασμένα δεν το θυμάμαι κάνε ενα search στο google

Στάλθηκε από το GT-S6312 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk 2

----------


## Serafeim Karakostas

http://www.sat-soft.net/

----------

kioan (19-09-14)

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> Να του πεις όμως να έχει τα κλειδιά για τις νέες συχνότητες, τις οριζόντιες, γιατί οι άλλες θα κλείσουν μέσα στον επόμενο μήνα.



Ουπς! Τώρα είδα ότι το έγραψα ανάποδα  :Sad: 
Οι οριζόντιες συχνότητες θα κλείσουν, δηλαδή 12.548 και 12.568.

----------


## picdev

εγώ το είχα βάλει στο νησί, αλλά δεν μπορούσα να συντονίσω δεν είχα χρόνο να ασχωληθώ, και φώναξα εγκαταστάτη και μου το βρήκε σε 5 λεπτά.
Μια χαρά παίζει, απλά όποιος προσπαθήσεις να το ρυθμίσει με κινητό ή με το μάτι πρέπει να έχεις σωστή ρύθμιση στη συχνότητα του LNB και του αναμεταδότη,
αλλιώς ο edision βγάζει χαμηλό σήμα.
(οπως καταλάβατε είμαι άσχετος απο δορυφορικά)
Το επόμενο που πρέπει να δω είναι πως θα προστατέψω το πιάτο απο το χειμώνα , λέω να του φτιάξω ένα κουτί απο κόντρα πλακέ θαλάσσης και να το βιδώνω στο τοίχο

----------


## katmadas

Συχνοτητες dvbs απο αυτον τον δορυφορο για στοχευση με πεδιομετρο θα ηθελα εγω αν ξερει καποιος και χρησημοποιει καθως το οργανο μου δεν ειναι dvbs2.

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> Συχνοτητες dvbs απο αυτον τον δορυφορο για στοχευση με πεδιομετρο θα ηθελα εγω αν ξερει καποιος και χρησημοποιει καθως το οργανο μου δεν ειναι dvbs2.



Τι σημασία έχει αν είναι 2 ή όχι?
Αυτό αφορά την διαμόρφωση, το σήμα αναλογικό είναι, οπότε στο spectrum θα το δεις όπως και να έχει.
S είναι κάτι αραβικά 11482 & 11498 V

----------


## katmadas

Δεν εχει σπεκτρουμ και στις dvbs2 δεν εμφανιζονται οι μπαρες.
Σε ευχαριστω φιλε.

----------

